# Aspartame



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

I pulled this info from my other board, because I think you guys might benefit from it. 

In addition to the things listed in this post, Aspartame (in diet products) makes you FAT! Beautiful irony eh? 



The FDA did NOT want to approve it, and then DONALD RUMSFELD (the former secretary of defense- I want to be defended against HIM!) who was then the head of Searle (maker of aspartame) went all the way to PRESIDENT REAGAN to get it through! 

This website talks about it:
http://www.sweetpoison.com/aspartame-information.html


Here is the list of things it can do:

Eye
blindness in one or both eyes
decreased vision and/or other eye problems such as: blurring, bright flashes, squiggly lines, tunnel vision, decreased night vision
pain in one or both eyes
decreased tears
trouble with contact lenses
bulging eyes

Ear
tinnitus - ringing or buzzing sound
severe intolerance of noise
marked hearing impairment

Neurologic
epileptic seizures
headaches, migraines and (some severe)
dizziness, unsteadiness, both
confusion, memory loss, both
severe drowsiness and sleepiness
paresthesia or numbness of the limbs
severe slurring of speech
severe hyperactivity and restless legs
atypical facial pain
severe tremors

Psychological/Psychiatric
severe depression
irritability
aggression
anxiety
personality changes
insomnia
phobias

Chest
palpitations, tachycardia
shortness of breath
recent high blood pressure

Gastrointestinal
nausea
diarrhea, sometimes with blood in stools
abdominal pain
pain when swallowing

Skin and Allergies
itching without a rash
lip and mouth reactions
hives
aggravated respiratory allergies such as asthma

Endocrine and Metabolic
loss of control of diabetes
menstrual changes
marked thinning or loss of hair
marked weight loss
gradual weight gain
aggravated low blood sugar (hypoglycemia)
severe PMS

Other
frequency of voiding and burning during urination
excessive thirst, fluid retention, leg swelling, and bloating
increased susceptibility to infection

Additional Symptoms of Aspartame Toxicity include the most critical symptoms of all
death
irreversible brain damage
birth defects, including mental retardation
peptic ulcers
aspartame addiction and increased craving for sweets
hyperactivity in children
severe depression
aggressive behavior
suicidal tendencies

Aspartame may trigger, mimic, or cause the following illnesses:
Chronic Fatigue Syndrome
Epstein-Barr
Post-Polio Syndrome
Lyme Disease
Graveâs Disease
Meniereâs Disease
Alzheimerâs Disease
ALS
Epilepsy
Multiple Sclerosis (MS)
EMS
Hypothyroidism
Mercury sensitivity from Amalgam fillings
Fibromyalgia
Lupus
non-Hodgkins
Lymphoma
Attention Deficit Disorder (ADD)

These are not allergies or sensitivities, but diseases and disease syndromes. Aspartame poisoning is commonly misdiagnosed because aspartame symptoms mock textbook âdiseaseâ symptoms, such as Graveâs Disease.

Aspartame changes the ratio of amino acids in the blood, blocking or lowering the levels of serotonin, tyrosine, dopamine, norepinephrine, and adrenaline. Therefore, it is typical that aspartame symptoms cannot be detected in lab tests and on x-rays. Textbook disorders and diseases may actually be a toxic load as a result of aspartame poisoning.


DITCH YOUR ARTIFICIAL EVERYTHING!


----------



## seahealth (Oct 29, 2004)

I can confirm that these symptoms are real.

I found something that is supposedly better for you that is not a chemical and is sweet if you need sweet, stevia. Stevia is an herb that I think comes from Brazil.


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

Stevia is actually the ONLY thing, other than raw sugar, that I know of, that is relatively safe as a sweetener. Obviously raw sugar is still sugar, and should be taken in very small amounts, but it's a heck of a lot better for you than aspartame.

Seahealth do you also have symptoms related to aspartame consumption? It's a nightmare!


----------



## Buttermilk (Mar 13, 2008)

With Stevia you can grown your own in the Garden. Jay In N.C.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I keep telling my mom that the aspartame may be the cause of her dizziness but she won't hear me. She goes through about 10 to 12 packets a day.
She says her doc says it's safe. Yup, and docs think tylenol is safe too because the drug companies tell them so even though folks Livers are kicking up their toes because it is toxic to the Liver (got this info from a guy who used to go from doc office to doc office selling pharmaceuticals).


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

marinemomtatt said:


> I keep telling my mom that the aspartame may be the cause of her dizziness but she won't hear me. She goes through about 10 to 12 packets a day.
> She says her doc says it's safe. Yup, and docs think tylenol is safe too because the drug companies tell them so even though folks Livers are kicking up their toes because it is toxic to the Liver (got this info from a guy who used to go from doc office to doc office selling pharmaceuticals).


I would suggest that you buy the film 'sweet misery' and sit with her so she watches it. Mothers aren't the only ones who can use guilt trips, tell her it's important to you, and get teary eyed.  
If she has email, you could mail her the link to this site:

http://www.sweetpoison.com/ or email her the symptom list in this thread  OR give me her email addy and I'll nag her till she gives up the aspartame just to make me go away :bouncy:


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I would give you her email except she doesn't call herself the "Wicked Witch of the West" for nothing!...~lol~...


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

marinemomtatt said:


> I would give you her email except she doesn't call herself the "Wicked Witch of the West" for nothing!...~lol~...


ROTFL I was kidding anyway. I normally only stalk people I know :baby04:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

seahealth said:


> I can confirm that these symptoms are real.
> 
> I found something that is supposedly better for you that is not a chemical and is sweet if you need sweet, stevia. Stevia is an herb that I think comes from Brazil.


That's what we use too!


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

It took me several months to quit drinking diet Coke. My naturopath told me to read the book Sweet Deception, I still didn't quit, finally got tired of being tired, headaches and other symptoms and went cold turkey in Dec 2007, then I started drinking regular Coke, have quit that now too. We use honey, a bit of regular sugar, maple syrup now. 
Pam


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I have decided to go back to sugar. Years of heavy aspartame use caused a couple of trips to the emergency room (based on purely my own opinion and research). I've been using Sweet 'N Low for a couple of years, but decided that sugar is the least harmful. Stevia sounds interesting, but it seems quite expensive, and the FDA says it might cause cancer??


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

SteveD(TX) said:


> I have decided to go back to sugar. Years of heavy aspartame use caused a couple of trips to the emergency room (based on purely my own opinion and research). I've been using Sweet 'N Low for a couple of years, but decided that sugar is the least harmful. Stevia sounds interesting, but it seems quite expensive, and the FDA says it might cause cancer??


Steve, at this point in my life I think that being alive causes cancer!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I've tried Stevia and I don't like the taste. For hot tea I like it with honey. I don't use much sugar.


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

SteveD(TX) said:


> I have decided to go back to sugar. Years of heavy aspartame use caused a couple of trips to the emergency room (based on purely my own opinion and research). I've been using Sweet 'N Low for a couple of years, but decided that sugar is the least harmful. Stevia sounds interesting, but it seems quite expensive, and the FDA says it might cause cancer??


My understanding is that aspartame was released into the market in (I'm too tired right now to look it up so my years may be a little off) 1982, and in 1984 the government banned the use of stevia, claiming that it could cause cancer (in spite of not a single known case of cancer related to stevia use).

It would appear that the makers of aspartame didn't want competition. 

The ban on stevia has since been lifted.

People indigenous to South America have used Stevia safely for thousands of years, for sweetening, as well as for it's apparent healing powers when applied topically to the skin.  

I believe stevia is 100% safe to use. The only problem is it is a wee bit nasty tasting  ; you want to use a very small amount of it (I think it is like 100 times sweeter than sugar) :: puke face :: for the best flavor.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh, Ronda, I'm so glad to see you on this board!!!! I thought we lost you since I hadn't seen you in GC for a while. I have stopped using aspartame about a year ago and can really say that it is some awful stuff. My neurologist ( ok, yes, everyone laugh, I have a head doctor) told me to stay away from it to help with headaches. 

Tilly


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

Tilly said:


> Oh, Ronda, I'm so glad to see you on this board!!!! I thought we lost you since I hadn't seen you in GC for a while. I have stopped using aspartame about a year ago and can really say that it is some awful stuff. My neurologist ( ok, yes, everyone laugh, I have a head doctor) told me to stay away from it to help with headaches.
> 
> Tilly


I won't be in GC nearly as much as I was; it's bad for my blood pressure :sing: but thank your for the kind words  I was going to disappear, but there are many wonderful things about this board that I would miss  
My understanding is that headaches and migraines are VERY common side effects of aspartame. I have a friend who gets headaches almost immediately if she consumes any aspartame. It is seriously nasty stuff. 

Did you have other symptoms? I guess it can take up to a year for it to completely get cleaned out of our bodies :flame:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

We've discovered that stevia is VERY sweet and use very little to get the same flavor as sugar.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

marinemomtatt said:


> I keep telling my mom that the aspartame may be the cause of her dizziness but she won't hear me. She goes through about 10 to 12 packets a day.
> She says her doc says it's safe. Yup, and docs think tylenol is safe too because the drug companies tell them so even though folks Livers are kicking up their toes because it is toxic to the Liver (got this info from a guy who used to go from doc office to doc office selling pharmaceuticals).


DW (Rose2005) was having terrible problems with dizziness, and the doctors couldn't find a problem. When she cut out the aspartame, the dizziness went away.

Yes, Tylenol is toxic to the liver. I had a co-worker whose SIL committed suicide with Tylenol. She died from liver failure.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

My headaches were classified as neuralgia, and they were not like typical migraines. Intense, sudden onset in one particular spot, caused by stress on the nervous system, not regular 'I'm worried about something' stress. My doc believed that the aspartame was causing stress on my nervous system. He said a lot of these artificial things we take into our bodies have more affect on us than we realize. No other symptoms that I know of, but I'm not taking any chances after those headaches!!

Tilly


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

Tilly said:


> My headaches were classified as neuralgia, and they were not like typical migraines. Intense, sudden onset in one particular spot, caused by stress on the nervous system, not regular 'I'm worried about something' stress. My doc believed that the aspartame was causing stress on my nervous system. He said a lot of these artificial things we take into our bodies have more affect on us than we realize. No other symptoms that I know of, but I'm not taking any chances after those headaches!!
> 
> Tilly


Me either. My severe backaches went away when I got aspartame out of my diet. I had literally gotten to the point where I couldn't walk. It still hurts, but it's way more manageable now. 
I'm so glad your headaches went away. I wish everyone knew about this; I want to scream "STOP!" every time I see someone drink diet coke in public.


----------



## scott (May 11, 2002)

i stopped sugar and aspartame 2 months ago and have lost 30 lbs... feelin alot better and have been packing away my fat clothes...:sing:


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

scott said:


> i stopped sugar and aspartame 2 months ago and have lost 30 lbs... feelin alot better and have been packing away my fat clothes...:sing:


WTG Scott! WOOT WOOT!:banana02:


----------



## JmrHike (Sep 17, 2008)

I had been a diet coke ADDICT. If I didn't have one when I craved it, I would get cranky, severe headaches. And along with also having that addiction (and soda is expensive!!), I also was having major stomach problems. I had acid relfux like no one's business. It's incredibly dangerous. I've been off it now for a month and a half. The things I read about it is down right scary. Thank goodness I got off of it!!!

the only down side is that I gained 3 lbs instead of losing, but heck, my stomach is doing much better.


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

Jmr I'm so glad you got off it. I guess aspartame itself is highly addictive. When I was consuming it, I thought I was craving the caffeine, turns out, I was wanting the poison  
Good for you, I'm glad you are feeling better


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Rondah said:


> Jmr I'm so glad you got off it. I guess aspartame itself is highly addictive. When I was consuming it, I thought I was craving the caffeine, turns out, I was wanting the poison
> Good for you, I'm glad you are feeling better


That's an interesting point about the addiction being to the fake sugar, not as much to the caffeine. My DH drinks ALOT of diet soda, though thanks to this thread and some other reading I've done lately he's taking a 2 week break to see if it helps him feel better. Even if he has iced tea, he still gets what he thinks are "caffeine headaches".


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

farmergirl said:


> That's an interesting point about the addiction being to the fake sugar, not as much to the caffeine. My DH drinks ALOT of diet soda, though thanks to this thread and some other reading I've done lately he's taking a 2 week break to see if it helps him feel better. Even if he has iced tea, he still gets what he thinks are "caffeine headaches".


I posted this thread with the hope that even just ONE person out there might read it and look into it more. I honestly believe this chemical is poison, and it is contributing to great suffering in the world. I'm so happy he is willing to cut it out for a few weeks. If you haven't watched it yet, I highly recommend the documentary 'Sweet Misery'; it is what woke me up. Your husband should watch the documentary, I think he'd have nightmares after seeing it. Good for you for educating him in this. I wouldn't wish aspartame on my worst enemy. :Bawling:


----------



## charlie-s (Jun 28, 2008)

My wife and I have a herb and health store, we sell stevia to people all the time as a sugar replacement. It can be overpowering if you don't moderate how much you use in your drink. Also, we strongly advise everyone not to use soy based products, they have way too much natural estrogens that is not good for male or female. Just in case anyone here is using soy products.


----------



## farmer_nurse (Oct 25, 2008)

Rondah said:


> I pulled this info from my other board, because I think you guys might benefit from it.
> 
> In addition to the things listed in this post, Aspartame (in diet products) makes you FAT! Beautiful irony eh?
> 
> ...


Ok, I just dumped out my diet pepsi!!! I'm swearing off the stuff. Life's too short. Thank you for the info.
Cindy


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

farmer_nurse said:


> Ok, I just dumped out my diet pepsi!!! I'm swearing off the stuff. Life's too short. Thank you for the info.
> Cindy


That makes me SO HAPPY! :bouncy: 
You might enjoy the movie 'Sweet Misery', it does a great job of explaining what the drug is doing to your system.  Congrats! Let me know if you start to feel better!


----------

